# Had to do some impromptu catproofing..



## Poyune (Oct 26, 2015)

Turns out I don't have to wait til after Thanksgiving to get a cat.. I'm going to the shelter tomorrow to pick one out! (or maybe saturday, they're having an event at petco) 
I did some very quick catproofing - moved my plants downstairs, put away my paints and hid my breakable and valuable stuff. I need to clear out my closet and I should probably make the cords for my snake cages less accessible, but other than that I think it's fine! I'm going to get actual supplies tomorrow morning, try and get everything set up, get cat, go to literally one class at school... and then go back to cat!

Of course, I'll post pictures in the Meet My Kitty section when I get her (or him), but tonight I just wanted to share my excitement!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Can't wait to see your new family member


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

That is SO exciting! I hope you find a perfect kitty match! <3 I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You've done a great job! I would not worry about the cords - normally adult kitties ignore those things pretty well. I have not had an issue with that ever. Will this new kitty be staying in your room?


----------



## Poyune (Oct 26, 2015)

Yup, new kitty will be staying in my room! I got the basic litter supplies (accidentally got scented litter though..) and I'm going to go back to get the rest of it after the petsitting guy leaves. Then around 12 we'll be going to the shelter!


----------



## Poyune (Oct 26, 2015)

I got her! A nine month old tortie. I'm at school now, when I get home I'll get pictures!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new kitty!


----------

